# How to drive to Umm al Quwain



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

Leaving from Palm, what is the best route? Traffic not really an issue as looking to go on Friday morning.

Thanks


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Turn right at Mall of the Emirates, go as far as Emirates Road, take a left towards Sharjah and keep going until you start to see signs for UAQ after Ajman.


----------



## DubaiCharmer (Jul 8, 2010)

But you do know that in friday mornings most shops\places are closed till the afternoon or evening...
Just an info that id like to share


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Are you trying to go to Barracuda? Not sure if it's also closed on Friday morning but if you are going that way then I suggest you come back using the Dubai Bypass road (611 I think) as it almost bypasses Sharjah and their quirky rules about alcohol.


----------



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

We are going on a fishing / crabbing trip so no need to visit the shops as far as I can see. Thanks for the advice though, will definitely pack some drinks and snacks


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you are going crabbing out in the managroves, shall be a hot but fun experience... The water is much clearer over there.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

The Emirates road is the E311 on the map.


----------



## remaaz (Apr 5, 2011)

Where you going for fishing and crabbing? because I know that is not allowed in UAQ

Be careful next time.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

remaaz said:


> Where you going for fishing and crabbing? because I know that is not allowed in UAQ
> 
> Be careful next time.


Not allowed? I went with locals from ajman and they do it all the time... 

There is a outing you can sign up for to do it as well.


----------



## remaaz (Apr 5, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Not allowed? I went with locals from ajman and they do it all the time...
> 
> There is a outing you can sign up for to do it as well.


Yes, I'm very sorry to tell you it's not allowed though we do it. ALzora creek in Ajman & UAQ creek are considered as a nature reserve, but they are not very strict with people particing simple fishing.

In case they caught you with nylon nets, I believe jail is waiting for you.

My regards,


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Good to know!! Thanks. Will take note that isnt something I should go do on my own


----------

